# The 12cent chiclid....



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

HAHA that's right a 12 cent chiclid.

The local petsmart got their feeder fish in while i was there, a few of the workers were looking at the bag before they dump them in. As im sitting there I hear one of them saying yup there is chiclids in this one.

My eyes open and I start to think, wow why would they be mixed? I ask her and she says weekly they get something weird in with the feeder fish. Last week, baby frogs.

So she catches 4 of them when she dumps them, gives me three of them and puts 3 on the bag. I ask her what the price will be and she says 12 cents BINGO im happy.

So today I go back, different shift and decide im going to look in the tank, and what do you know I see three more. I ask the guy if I can catch them and ill buy them, he says sure you can. I caught 3 more, saw 6 but you have to remember there is 1000 feeders in there also so it was tough. Im going to go every Friday now and see what treats I can get into.. I have no idea what chiclids they are, they are very small right now and have some small lines on them and a type of glitter look to them. As they age ill try and snap a shot.

D


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

Best picture I could come up with.

d


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

it's just a baby, but if I had to guess, I'd start with the sunfish family...

I have found some neat fish in with the feeders, so have fun. I've bought darters, minnows, killifish, cichlids, and more out of feeder fish batches... got to love the florida fish farms.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Have to agree that it is a sunfish of some sort, and not a cichlid.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> Have to agree that it is a sunfish of some sort, and not a cichlid.


I'd say it's probably a Redear, looks just like the ones I caught collecting natives in Florida.
It's still a cool find and now I have another excuse to spend more time at the fish store.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the type of sunfish that is typically sent with feeders is the green sunfish (Lepomis cyanellus) good lucking fish when larger.


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

i work at a lfs and the coolest thing we've got so far with feeders is an american bullfrog tadpole, but do to the regulations here we can't sell it... so it hangs out in its own tank and i feed it baby guppies ... muahahaha


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

haha i get those in our batchs of fish at work too an the tadpoles an for the past two weeks we got alll koi as feeder fish.... someone told me that they were blue gils but im not sure


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

vince0 said:


> i work at a lfs and the coolest thing we've got so far with feeders is an american bullfrog tadpole, but do to the regulations here we can't sell it... so it hangs out in its own tank and i feed it baby guppies ... muahahaha


man you can buy them bullfrogs live at the asian store i have been too....scary little looking thing!


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like a sunfish to me.

To my understanding sunfish are actually cichlids. Somebody please correct me if I am wrong. I know I have read this somewhere before but the source may not have been accurate.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Though they look the same and fill the same sort of niche in north america, sunfish aren't cichlids. Some people think they are closely related, others that it is mostly just converant evolution. FYI marine damselfish are more closely related to cichlids than sunfish.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Though they look the same and fill the same sort of niche in north america, sunfish aren't cichlids. Some people think they are closely related, others that it is mostly just converant evolution. FYI marine damselfish are more closely related to cichlids than sunfish.


Sunfish are similar in behavior and shape to cichlids that's about it. I did read that it is believed that cichlids originate from saltwater. Just look at some tilapia and the chromides.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Fishguy28 said:


> Sunfish are similar in behavior and shape to cichlids that's about it. I did read that it is believed that cichlids originate from saltwater. Just look at some tilapia and the chromides.


Indeed. Cichlids are considered secondary freshwater fish. They are believed to be evolved from fish that migrated from saltwater to freshwater ... unlike primary freshwater fish like tetras, that evolved in the freshwater enviorment. (I think I got the science stuff right, I am sure someone will correct me if I am too far off. Coffee hasn't kicked in yet and I am too lazy to look it up before posting like I should.  )


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for the correction and the info :thumb:


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Fishguy28 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunfish are similar in behavior and shape to cichlids that's about it. I did read that it is believed that cichlids originate from saltwater. Just look at some tilapia and the chromides.
> ...


Sounds right to me.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Fishguy28 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunfish are similar in behavior and shape to cichlids that's about it. I did read that it is believed that cichlids originate from saltwater. Just look at some tilapia and the chromides.
> ...


Sounds right to me.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry double post but I'll make use of it. 
I came across a site that had a pretty good article on the origins of cichlids if I can find it again I'll post a link.


----------

